# Kindle for PC Question



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

I hope this is the right forum to post this in.

I was opening a book in Kindle for PC today and I got the message "This version of the program will expire soon. Update to the new version."

Anyone else seeing that? I'm running 1.9.3. I'm always hesitant to update this program because updates sometimes break stuff, and this is the first time I've seen a version threaten to expire.

Anyone know what the latest version number is? Amazon doesn't say on the download page.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Juli

I'm going to move this to Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting....

Betsy


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have version 1.8.3 and was last updated in January.  I have automatic updates and I've never noticed a problem.  I don't know what the newest version should be.  I'm not getting any messages when I open a book.  Sorry, I'm not much help, but maybe someone will come along with more info.


----------



## Bill44 (May 25, 2012)

I had that message today and am in the, so far futile, search for what it's about.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't use KforPC a lot so I just tested it and got the expiry message - first time that's happened.

I'm on 1.9.2, last updated in March - which is when I installed it on this new PC. When I closed the program and then opened it again, I didn't get the message a second time, so maybe it only shows up the first time you open after starting the PC?

There's no choice on the menus to 'check for an update' and in options I have it set to update automatically. As you say, the KforPC download page doesn't say what the current version is.

If you're concerned about updating then I'd be inclined to ignore it unless it actually stops working.


----------



## holgalee (Apr 26, 2012)

I saw the same message yesterday and couldn't find a way to update the software. Good to know I'm not alone in my perplexity!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I moved this last night and didn't have a PC open to check my version of Kindle for PC, and then I got distracted by a quilt, LOL!

Anyway, I got the same message when I checked, and mine was at 1.9.2 also, updated in March. But there was a Kindle BIN file in my downloads dated June 4th. I don't know if it never updated or what....

So I went to the Kindle for PC page and downloaded the latest version just to see.

And now I'm at Version 1.9.3. Not sure what changed....I don't use it much either....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'kay. . .so.. .last night I had 1.8.3

I, too, have the 'update automatically' checked but it sorta doesn't work. 

This morning I downloaded fresh from Amazon, ran the .exe file, saw the message of which you speak, said o.k. and checked.  It's now version 1.9.3.

Closed it, reopened it (same icon I had before) and it's definitely 1.9.3 and I got no message.

So I'd say don't worry much about it. . . .


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

My auto updates don't seem to work very well. I'm still on 1.6.1, last updated in August of 2011! Haven't gotten any message and I see no way to force an update without manually downloading the newest version from the website and uninstalling/reinstalling it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's the way to force the update, history_lover.  Download the new version and install; it will prompt you that it needs to remove the prior installation.

Betsy


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. Sorry I didn't see them until now. Promptly got sick after I posted this (no connection, I think  )

I'll just assume Amazon is being weird, and I'll ignore it until/unless the app stops working. I don't use it much either, but it's handy for referring to the book on formatting for Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Juli,

Sorry you got sick!  Hope you're feeling better!

Betsy


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Juli,
> 
> Sorry you got sick! Hope you're feeling better!
> 
> Betsy


Much better. Stupid migraine, but it's gone now. Thanks!


----------



## Misskeeper (Aug 7, 2012)

I got a similar message about out of date, and then it quits.  Downloaded the newer version and ever since then my Kindle PC won't open.  I run XP at work and I've got the same message on my laptop at home (running Vista).  I didn't try to update or anything on the one at home, but it won't run after it displays that message.  The one at work, it's like the installation doesn't complete - it starts to install and then it just disappears, so I would think it's done, but the app won't open.  I've tried uninstalling, reinstalling, using IE, Firefox, Seamonkey, Chrome, nothing -  Anyone have any ideas ?  Can't say what version they are because neither will open.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On the XP machine, I'd go to the Control Panel, and using Add/Remove Programs, see if Kindle for PC is still listed there. If it is, remove it. Same with Vista, though I'm not sure what it's called in Vista, I've never used it.

Also, you may want to remove all tmp files. There's software that will do that for you, I'll find a safe and recommended one.

EDIT: This is the website and software I use:
http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/files/file/187-tfc-temp-file-cleaner-by-oldtimer/

Then, try re-download and re-install.

Betsy


----------

